# LRAD 'sonic cannon' debuts in U.S. at G20 protests



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*LRAD 'sonic cannon' debuts in U.S. at G20 protests *

dailyfinance.com - Pittsburgh police used an audio cannon manufactured by American Technologies Corp, a San Diego-based company, to disperse protesters outside the G-20 Summit -- the first time its LRAD series device has been used on civilians in the U.S.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Well done, Pittsburg PD! 
"Hey man, is that *Freedom Rock*? Well, *turn it up* man!"


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Turn it up to 11!!!!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Well done, Pittsburg PD!
> "Hey man, is that *Freedom Rock*? Well, *turn it up* man!"


You're showing your age there sister, though I'm too polite to ask. Believe that commercial was mid-80's!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Did it use the "brown note?"


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Did it use the "brown note?"


It would be difficult to know Killjoy. I mean the hippies would smell the same either way.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is great. I really hope they do find the brown frequency soon!

Here is the video from Pittsburgh on the LRAD: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSMyY3_dmrM"]YouTube- Long Range Acoustic Device (LRAD) G20 Pittsburgh[/nomedia]


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

"He added that heavy-duty ear-phones can render the weapon less effective."

bastard

that youtube was great..hippies! about face!


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Reminds of the song from Mars Attacks that made people's heads blow up...


----------

